
Apple rejection of Indigenous app described as symptom of 'digital colonisation' - subatomic
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-17/apple-drops-indigenous-app-creator-warns-of-digital-colonisation/8032904
======
Aaargh20318
From what I can see this app lets you scan an AR marker (that you apparently
have to buy) and then it plays back a movie. End of functionality.

I'm sure the actual movies are decent enough, but as an app there's hardly any
functionality and it does look like it violates Apple's policy.

This has nothing to do with 'digital colonisation' and everything with
rejecting shitty money-grab made-in-an-afternoon apps.

~~~
anotheryou
really not enough information to judge on...

All we have is "Apple [..] expect[s] apps to provide a really great user
experience" vs this low-res screenshot of some video or animation (can't even
tell which and there is no UI visible)
[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-17/a-screenshot-of-the-
in...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-17/a-screenshot-of-the-indigital-
storytelling-app/8034620)

As you said, if the app part is starting a video that could just as well be on
youtube, there is no use in it. If it has a decent interface to discover
different videos, it can make sense. But we can't know based on the spare
facts we have and for this I blame that company, not apple. Even on their
website there is not a single screenshot showing the app...

edit: so they mapped a video on to a business card with unity...
[http://www.indigital.net.au/single-
post/2016/11/09/Indigital...](http://www.indigital.net.au/single-
post/2016/11/09/Indigital-Storytelling-App-is-in-the-App-store-vortex)

~~~
Aaargh20318
The app is available for Android if you want to try it.

~~~
anotheryou
thanks. indeed very very unspectacular. I personally prefer the android store,
where anything can be published, but can understand how apple says the app
part of this thing has no value.

------
danboarder
This makes me wonder if Apple could let more of their app selection process be
a crowdsourced function? Outside of illegal content or porn I can't imagine
why Apple should block anything on content grounds to satisfy their 'walled
garden' protective goals, and cultural content like in the OP is certainly
relevant to the indigenous communities involved.

